# Cheddar Recipe in Goats Produce Too - is it good?



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm right now making the cheddar recipe in Goats Produce Too. Since I'll have lots of milk from now until the cheese is done aging, I don't want to keep making batches of this if it's not good only to find out in a few months! :/ Have any of you made it? I'm just looking for a mild cheddar that melts well. Does this fit the bill?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

The recipe is good, I've made it. How good your cheese is will depend a lot on milk handling and how precisely you kept your temps and times. Good Luck!

Christy


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2009)

Are squeeky curds going into the cheese press a bad sign? We just had a sample and they were like rubber. LOL And I heated on the stovetop a tiny amount of curds but they wouldn't really melt. Will aging change this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep! They are always squeaky when fresh. Aging will take away the squeak and change the texture of the cheese. Once aged it should melt just fine 

Christy


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

It is a very good recipe. I make it regularly...andm as Christy said...be good with your temps.

Paula


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh good! :biggrin I'm a lil bit insecure about my hard cheeses after some recent failures.


----------

